

How to keep your real name and face out of Google's ads? - techaddict009
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2053357/how-to-keep-your-real-name-and-face-out-of-googles-ads.html

======
techaddict009
New Google TOS. From 11th November onwards, Google might use your photo in
some of their Google products. :
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/policies/terms/changes/](https://www.google.com/intl/en/policies/terms/changes/)

